# consulta sobre cable usb



## jaardon (Abr 18, 2007)

quiero hacer un cable USB que
 tenga una hembra y dos machos 
 mi pregunta es posible hacer ese
 cable debido a que yo lo aria el cable mi duda es
 al  soldar el otro macho a un extensor de usb  creo
 que  lo dejaría en serie y no se que es lo que se
 quemaría si el puerto USB o la flash memory
 (tradicionalmente conocida USB) o la tarjeta
 madre........ o si es posible hacer........
 tengo entendido que pasa un voltaje de +5 VDC pero
 no se si la corriente se incremente de ser así
 creo  que se quemaría pero ustedes se que podrán decirme lo
 mejor si es factible hacerlo o no..............

dicho de otra forma lo que estoy queriendo hacer es conectar una memory
 flash (USB) a dos o mas computadoras.......
 la hembra serviria para conectar la memory Flash
 (USB) y los machos para conectarlos a las dos
 maquinas...........

 en resumen 1 memory flash (USB) a varias maquinas PC
 estas pueden ser 2,3,4,..... PC


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 18, 2007)

Eso no sirve. La especificación del USB dice claramente que
la comunicación es punto a punto. Es a nivel de HUB que se
hace la expansión a varios puertos. Si quieres compartir una
memoria USB entre varias computadoras u ordenadores
debes hacerlo como un volumen compartido en una red de
area local o LAN.

Saludos


----------



## jaardon (Abr 19, 2007)

gracias por corresponder a mi mensaje........ pero fijate que tienes razon de compartir la memory a travez de red lan....... lo que pasa es que la maquina al momento de colocarle la flash memory ella funciona como una llave para que funcione un software que tengo instalado ....... entonces yo lo tengo en dos maquinas y solo tengo una flash memory como una llave... cuando yo pongo la llave(flash memory) tendria que reconocermela las dos maquinas al mismo tiempo ese es mi objetivo.....por lo tanto queria saber si se podia hacer ese clable de esa forma....... correspondeme por favor


Saludos Cordiales
jaardon




			
				Perromuerto dijo:
			
		

> Eso no sirve. La especificación del USB dice claramente que
> la comunicación es punto a punto. Es a nivel de HUB que se
> hace la expansión a varios puertos. Si quieres compartir una
> memoria USB entre varias computadoras u ordenadores
> ...


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 19, 2007)

Tendrias que duplicar la llave. No hay otra forma.

Saludos


----------

